# Screen Pattern forgotten + no Google Acct associated for recovery



## Van Basten (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am facing a problem with my HP Tocuhpad and the Android installation on it. I haven't used it for a while so i forgotten the pattern and now it asks me to recover using my gogle account. I haven't associated any google accounts with it ( could I have done it in the firstplace? )

anyways, after some research i found this thread here
http://rootzwiki.com...screen-pattern/

which i followed, after spending few hours i managed to connect to my touchpad using adb ( installed the google drivers etc..) but problem is there is no SQLite on my touchpad. so whenever i try to acccess that database to change the values, i can not.

any way to work around this other than reformatting and installing the whole CM9 again> i hate to lose my apps etc...

would appreciate your help guys.

p.s. anyone facing issues with touchpad micro USB socket pluggin it in? mine can only work when i plug the cable in a certain postiion... it is so annoying to charge/connect to PC. just checking if it is my misuse or it is a device issue.

thanks guys


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

try using adb backup command:


```
<br />
  adb backup [-f <file>] [-apk|-noapk] [-shared|-noshared] [-all] [-system|-nosystem] [<packages...>]<br />
							   - write an archive of the device's data to <file>.<br />
								 If no -f option is supplied then the data is written<br />
								 to "backup.ab" in the current directory.<br />
								 (-apk|-noapk enable/disable backup of the .apks themselves<br />
								    in the archive; the default is noapk.)<br />
								 (-shared|-noshared enable/disable backup of the device's<br />
								    shared storage / SD card contents; the default is noshared.)<br />
								 (-all means to back up all installed applications)<br />
								 (-system|-nosystem toggles whether -all automatically includes<br />
								    system applications; the default is to include system apps)<br />
								 (<packages...> is the list of applications to be backed up.  If<br />
								    the -all or -shared flags are passed, then the package<br />
								    list is optional.  Applications explicitly given on the<br />
								    command line will be included even if -nosystem would<br />
								    ordinarily cause them to be omitted.)<br />
```
The adb backup -all -nosystem -f <backup file> should work for you. Then perform factory reset from recovery and run adb restore to restore your apps & data.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

If you got adb try this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18158-lock-screen-pattern/#entry475061


----------



## Van Basten (Feb 11, 2013)

Dorregaray said:


> try using adb backup command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


do you mean i select the factory reset from the bootloader when I go to the advanced options after i do that backup with adb?

@Dubi: thanks a lot man but i already checked out that link and it won't work for me as i said earlier becuase I don'
t have the SQLite installed.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you not just pick the database and update it somewhere else? I guess even a hex editor will do it.

I though sqlite3 was part of busy box (don't recall installing that on any of my devices)


```
<br />
C:\Users\Fbyte>adb shell<br />
[email protected]:/ # which sqlite3<br />
which sqlite3<br />
/system/xbin/sqlite3<br />
[email protected]:/ # sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
roviders.settings/databases/settings.db									   <<br />
SQLite version 3.7.4<br />
Enter ".help" for instructions<br />
Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"<br />
sqlite> .exit<br />
.exit<br />
1|[email protected]:/ #<br />
```
If you want you can always put it there, download it to your PC and push in into to the /system
http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/sqlite3


```
<br />
C:\Users\Fbyte>adb push sqlite3 /sdcard/sqlite3<br />
626 KB/s (33356 bytes in 0.052s)<br />
<br />
C:\Users\Fbyte>adb shell<br />
[email protected]:/ # su<br />
su<br />
[email protected]:/ # mount -o remount,rw /system<br />
mount -o remount,rw /system<br />
[email protected]:/ # cp /sdcard/sqlite3 /system/xbin/sqlite33<br />
cp /sdcard/sqlite3 /system/xbin/sqlite33<br />
[email protected]:/ # chmod 4755 /system/xbin/sqlite33<br />
chmod 4755 /system/xbin/sqlite33<br />
[email protected]:/ # /system/xbin/sqlite33 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db						 <<br />
SQLite version 3.7.4<br />
Enter ".help" for instructions<br />
Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"<br />
sqlite> select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
1637|lock_pattern_autolock|0<br />
sqlite> .exit<br />
.exit<br />
[email protected]:/ #<br />
```


----------

